# How/Did you get your touchpad?



## dapbmonkey4u (Jul 15, 2011)

I created the thread because the dev threads were getting bogged down with these sorts of messages.

I am about to go to Best Buy locally as they have them. I am still trying to decide on 16 or 32gb versions.

What did you get or planning on getting?

Any recommendations for screen protectors or other accessories?

Any deals or cheap deals?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## King Wataba (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd stay away from accessories no telling what will work on touchdroid yet.

Sent from my CM7 DROIDX


----------



## Future Fuzz (Jun 12, 2011)

I just grabbed the last 32gig from my local best buy. didn't buy anything extra with it gonna find stuff online for cheep. I waited in line for 2 hours!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

i'm trying to get one too


----------



## Leviosa (Aug 21, 2011)

I woke up at %^&*#$ 8:00AM and got in line, at BestBuy, at 9:00Am, only to be informed that they were not going to be selling them. Later on that day, while looking for a new Lappy for university, I saw people walking around with Touchpads. So I asked around, and found out that Best Buy had, in fact, decided to sell them after all. So I found a guy with a crate of them, followed him around the store, and he personally gave me a 32GB version for only 99$.


----------



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

Got mine at 9AM at staples...They only had one device, so I was forced to get a 32GB. They matched Office Depot's website without much hassle.

Also, I can almost guarantee that the Touchpad case will be compatible with Touchdroid


----------



## Dox (Aug 21, 2011)

I bought four 32Gb Models at Wall-mart the night before so I had control over the supply. Went back the next day and had them price match and refund me the difference.


----------



## musicman121 (Aug 21, 2011)

Walmart had them on their website early in the day on saturday, and then about 2pm, they started selling the in-store stock at the discounted price. I got the last 2 that were in stock for a good hour radius, at 5pm. I don't know if they'll be back in stock there or not, but it was another good source. My wife got hers right after they dropped the price.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I looked everywhere local yesterday, can't find one to save my life.


----------



## markwebb (Aug 21, 2011)

Ordered online from BB this AM. 10 min later they were gone! Did get a BB confirmation email.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

markwebb said:


> Ordered online from BB this AM. 10 min later they were gone! Did get a BB confirmation email.


That's the first thing I checked when I got up this morning, were already sold out.


----------



## inter (Jun 7, 2011)

Just got a 32GB from Amazon Lightning Deals. :grin:


----------



## zsld0423 (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a friend that worked at Best Buy in asset protection hold the last 32gb one for me  got a dirty look from an asian that wanted it haha


----------



## linrey (Aug 21, 2011)

Got one from Dataviz on ebay. Looking forward to making it useful, "with a little help from my friends" ;-)


----------



## dubious1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Went yesterday afternoon (around 5pm CST) to the local Best Buy with a fellow co-worker. We had been following the never-ending slickdeals thread about the TP, and someone mentioned that BB was selling them at the discounted rate well before BB sent out the memo to their stores. We walked to the back of the store where the tablets are and I asked an employee if he had them in stock. Once I spoke up, a couple of guys asked as well. Long story short, I walked out with a 32GB, and my buddy got the last 16GB.

I already own an iPad 2, but I couldn't pass up the price and the thought of an Android port. But after playing with it for a while, I'm really digging WebOS. Sure, it doesn't have as many apps as the App Store or Market, but for what it has it's not bad. If Android gets ported over I might sell my iPad 2.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Anyone in the northeast having luck finding one?
I'd like to buy one but I have no money until my birthday (assuming I get money)

Please PM me if you feel that you could help me find one!!


----------



## ctrlaltdel (Aug 21, 2011)

I bought mine from HP academy at about 10PM Eastern friday night. The HP confirmation email came yesterday afternoon. Does anyone know if my order is going to go through? I dont know if "item being processed" is far enough down the line to guarantee shipment. Did anyone else get cancelled after moving to this stage?


----------



## Kanibull (Jun 23, 2011)

hoping hp gets some in soon since i signed up to be notified by email since best buy was already sold out along with practically every other place.


----------



## ctrlaltdel (Aug 21, 2011)

Kanibull said:


> hoping hp gets some in soon since i signed up to be notified by email since best buy was already sold out along with practically every other place.


The only place more touchpads is going to come from is the returned merchandise Best Buy is apparently sending back. Hopefully they will make it available again when that happens.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I stayed up LATE waiting for bestbuy to put then back up. 4am goes by and they never put them back up. I didn't wake up until 12:30-13:00 and they were, of course, already sold out. Really hoping to get one :/

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## anghel (Aug 21, 2011)

I work at office max and was told when I came in about it but 2 of the 3 had been paid for by employees. The 3rd was set aside for another employee. After begging her for it I got my 16gb for $99. I would advise against trying to get one from BB or office depot or any place like that. Most of the employees will set them asidenfor themselves. But it seems some of yall have been successful. Also I must have had 30+ people asking for it yesterday lol


----------



## ASDFLayne (Aug 21, 2011)

Picked up my 32gb at the HP Academy website on midnight Friday/Saturday for $133, after adding a ream of paper and using a coupon code.

Can't wait to test it with TouchDroid.


----------



## mKiller82 (Jun 15, 2011)

I drove to 2 different best buys, an office max, staples, office depot, and walmart yesterday (8/20) and everyone was sold out. 
Just went to office depot again and talked to the manager. He told me the supply truck from the warehouse is coming in tomorrow and just might have some touchpads. We exchanged numbers and he gave me a time to call to check. I can buy as many as I want he said. Hopefully I get lucky.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

I see a lot of them showing up on ebay for 200. One guy (a trusted seller) has been trying to sell one for 29 days now with buy it now for 1,000.00 WTF I don't know how much I would trust this guy though LOL

I suspect there are a lot of bidders on ebay pissed off right now, lot os them with over 300.00 bids.

Oh and I got one ordered from BB at around 8am this morning. I was surprised to see them since it looked like they would not be selling them yesterday. I got email conformation now I just got to see a shipping one and I can rest easy!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I stayed up LATE waiting for bestbuy to put then back up. 4am goes by and they never put them back up. I didn't wake up until 12:30-13:00 and they were, of course, already sold out. Really hoping to get one :/
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


They are 1000000% out


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

@piiman,

ditto...i really want the email saying they shipped...lol! I ordered 2 at bestbuy.com this morning at 0700 eastern


----------



## aredubya (Aug 21, 2011)

I picked mine up via my local Best Buy. I happened to be over there last night and asked about availability. The salesgirl advised they'd shipped back the tablets and all accessories to HP. This morning, I happened to notice the update on Engadget that Best Buy had changed their plans, and tried an online purchase with local pickup at the same store. Lo and behold, the sale went through, buying a 32 GB model. They still refused to sell me any accessories, so I picked up a case at Staples.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Man i almost got it at raido shack but EVERYTHING out


----------



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

i went to best buy saturday night and they refused to sell any to me told me they had pulled there inventory i thought i was bs. i went back the next day 10 minutes before they opened it was a line and me and my girl purchased the last two


----------



## n8loller (Aug 21, 2011)

I was just chilling at a best buy checking out new tvs with my friend when he read a tweet about the sale. So we went to look at them, and asked an employee if they had any. We helped a lady decide to buy two of them, each got one, and another dudd came in asking for them. So there were five of us waiting for this dude to check us out.

this deal is awesome. I never wanted a tablet before, but you cant pass up a $100/$150 tablet.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

I went everywhere yesterday and no luck. Was told the same crap at bby as well. Showed up to 2 bby this morning before open and was told they were gone. Hopefully I can get one.


----------



## ictjohn1967 (Aug 21, 2011)

I got the 32 gig this morning at Best Buy. Got there at 9:15 AM and was number 5 in line. Three of the 4 ahead of me were Best Buy employees and from about position 12-15 were Best Buy employees. So to answer that question, no, Best Buy, at least here, was not giving employees special treatment.

I did hear the employees in line talking to other employees who would periodically emerge from the store and they were saying that the other two stores in Wichita had to ship their units to this one store. At the east side store, apparently people had been camping out all night long to get them and none of the poor oafs had a chance.

It's a pretty decent device, although I am pretty thoroughly iOS based (iPhone 3GS and iPad) I decided to give the device a try hoping this project takes off. Good luck guys! We're all rooting for ya!


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anyone think any of the other sites will drop to $99 tomorrow?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I ordered one from HP's website, I didn't get a confirmation email, but my card did get charged the full $169 for the 32gb. I hope it went through, if not I'm calling up a few websites tomorrow if they still show the $400 price tag and seeing if they will match the $100.


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

I also ordered from hp's web site. I tried last night for over an hour and got to the final order screen and never could get past there. By that time they showed out of stock. Looked again this morning morning and they showed the 32gb in stock. It took over an hour again to get my order through. This time it processed. Lol when logged in to look at order status, my order from last night had evidently gone through as well.


----------



## marciz34 (Jun 29, 2011)

A buddy of mine grabbed me the last 32gig at the best buy he works at


----------



## Deyez (Jun 9, 2011)

Here are some 32GB models available on Amazon...
Amazon's HP TouchPad 32gb


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I found a glitch last night around 9:30 est to get to the bestbuy touchpads. They were still listed at $400 but I bought it and had it shipped to the store. I get an email with my order number but never one about the product being available. I went there at 11! stand in line and my order didnt go through but everyone who ordered this morning got one.... what the heck is this crap?? bestbuy sent me an email 16 hours after I ordered saying they were out.


----------



## dapbmonkey4u (Jul 15, 2011)

"Deyez said:


> Here are some 32GB models available on Amazon...
> Amazon's HP TouchPad 32gb


Thanks, just ordered mine. 
Went to BB and they were out. Same as all brick and mortar stores in my area.

here is a humorous story. So all day yesterday I called around and walked into places, but did not go to VB because of their stance. So later last night I see BB has changed stance and will sell. Call BB and they are available. Called the wife who was off work at 8:30, BB closes at 9. She gets there, calls me several times verifying model and price, then BB employee has her call me again to make sure I understand they are discontinued and I cannot return it. Calls again to see if I want case or screen protector, making me aware that once they are gone they are gone all over. Fine whatever, no. she gets in line and is checking out. I get a call back saying she is sorry. She forgot her credit card, debit card, and check book. I was like WTF she never is with out money, drivers license maybe but finances never. I was just not meant to order one yesterday...new I will wait to see if this amazon order went through.


----------



## Deyez (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is the 16GB...
Amazon's HP TouchPad 16gb


----------



## stargazer418 (Aug 21, 2011)

double post, sorry


----------



## markwebb (Aug 21, 2011)

Deyez said:


> Here is the 16GB...
> Amazon's HP TouchPad 16gb


Thanks! I just bought the 32 gb from Amazon for $149. I now have 2 coming and a buddy from Canada wants one.


----------



## BTGGTR1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Got a 32GB model on Bestbuy.com this morning, $171 total with shipping and sales tax.


----------



## jovo55 (Aug 21, 2011)

I work at Office Depot. We got a memo saying more Touchpad inventory will begin arriving at stores on Monday. Now that doesn't mean every store will get them on Monday, but I would check your local store sometime in the am before noon. Most stores receive their trucks before noon. You might get lucky.


----------



## seth (Aug 21, 2011)

I got mine at datavis on ebay, a little more expensive than their site ($119) but their site was flooded and hey they have to pay the exorbitant ebay fees right?

I suspect hp.com will be getting more in. The guy at Best Buy said they were shipping the majority of theirs back to HP and I heard the same thing from Amazon and a friend at Costco.


----------



## crimton (Jun 21, 2011)

i hope there will still be some available in a few days, if so i'll get one for sure. trying to follow the slickdeals thread buts moving by like 10 pages a minute.


----------



## Blockis (Aug 21, 2011)

Bought one at BJs. Waiting for them to price drop to have them match it.


----------



## dapbmonkey4u (Jul 15, 2011)

Just saw that staples online was selling them for 49, yes 4-9. They are sold out of course and I want able to get one either, but amazon did confirm my order. So, that is something.

###################

Hp has created a sign up for email notification when and where supply will be.

http://h41112.www4.hp.com/promo/webos/us/en/tablet/touchpad-availability.html


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0056UOUHS just bought 2 32gb theyre going fast


----------



## crimton (Jun 21, 2011)

dapbmonkey4u said:


> Just saw that staples online was selling them for 49, yes 4-9. They are sold out of course and I want able to get one either, but amazon did confirm my order. So, that is something.
> 
> ###################
> 
> ...


just called staples online, the lady told me they are sold out and will not be getting anymore. the people that got in on that $49 deal are lucky!


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

undroath2death said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0056UOUHS just bought 2 32gb theyre going fast


hurry people hurrrrrry


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

I grabbed two as well. I got confirmation from Amazon just hoping that everything goes through and it doesn't get cancel.

Still keeping my eyes open anywhere else just in case.


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

delsolracing said:


> I grabbed two as well. I got confirmation from Amazon just hoping that everything goes through and it doesn't get cancel.
> 
> Still keeping my eyes open anywhere else just in case.


im in the same boat got canceled twice this time im getting that sh#t lol


----------



## n2imagination (Jun 21, 2011)

Yep amazons got both right now. Just got one of each. http://www.amazon.com/HP-FB356UT-QUALCOMM-Snapdragon-Wireless/dp/B0056UOUHS/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_2


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

The same seller on Amazon has them on their website: http://store.onsale.com/p/HP-Tablets/product~dpno~8806672~pdp.giddcbi

It is running slow and getting loading errors right now so it must be getting hit pretty hard. Going to call the 800 number soon and see if the order will get fulfilled or not.

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just picked me one up from Amazon too, got it here http://www.amazon.com/Smartbuy-Touc...ess/dp/B0056UOUC8?t=slickdeals&tag=slickdeals

Just now joining the community since there isn't a forum for the EVO Shift.. looking forward to the development of the touchpad!


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

im interested to see some android love on this tablet, if all goes well this will be a better deal than my nook color by far


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

Got my 16gb on Amazon


----------



## jovo55 (Aug 21, 2011)

dapbmonkey4u said:


> Just saw that staples online was selling them for 49, yes 4-9. They are sold out of course and I want able to get one either, but amazon did confirm my order. So, that is something.
> 
> ###################
> 
> ...


Did Staples change it back to $99? Where did you see it for $49? I don't see it online for that price. I don't care that they are sold out, I want to see if I can get it price matched at that price.

/edit Nevermind. I found it.


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

jovo55 said:


> Did Staples change it back to $99? Where did you see it for $49? I don't see it online for that price. I don't care that they are sold out, I want to see if I can get it price matched at that price.


\

give me one min my good sir


----------



## evilmunkeh (Jul 22, 2011)

I did not order from here. I ordered from the Amazon link posted above but I thought this would help considering they have over 7,000 units in stock.

http://www.costcentral.com/proddetail/HP_TouchPad_Tablet/FB454UTABA/11394713/


----------



## stratejaket (Aug 21, 2011)

Went all over yesterday trying to land one. Site to store with walmart bugged on me twice 2 different stores. Said they were in stock so I purchased. Got my confirmation email both times with your order has been cancelled :-( Called best buy and was told they were boxing them up to be shipped back. Anyway, got to work this morning to find out best buy was going to sell them. Got lucky and a buddy on the off going shift went and got in line to buy us both a 32gb version!
I did not bother with any accessories with hopes someone would take the time to port to android for us. Extremely excited to find out these guys are..


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.staples.com/HP-TouchPad-...0422268&cm_cat=358129&cm_ven=CJ&storeId=10001 screen cap that and print it out


----------



## jovo55 (Aug 21, 2011)

undroath2death said:


> http://www.staples.com/HP-TouchPad-...0422268&cm_cat=358129&cm_ven=CJ&storeId=10001 screen cap that and print it out


Thanks for the link. I found it right before you posted. I'm going to see if I can get it matched.


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

jovo55 said:


> Thanks for the link. I found it right before you posted. I'm going to see if I can get it matched.


no problem hope it works out


----------



## stratejaket (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.costcentral.com/ is getting bombed with traffic. Page loaded quick at first, now the cart is not working.


----------



## jovo55 (Aug 21, 2011)

stratejaket said:


> http://www.costcentral.com/ is getting bombed with traffic. Page loaded quick at first, now the cart is not working.


Just keep trying. It just worked for me. 32gb is still showing 10,320 in stock.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I got mine at bestbuy last night for a fantastic price. Got a 32 and 16. I'm selling the 16 if a dev is looking for one.


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

i just bought 2 16gb from onsale at amazon and 1 32gb, they are still in stock there and also costcentrel. I also bought one 32gb from bestbuy at 5am online.


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

I haz a friend..


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

My 2 should be coming from Amazon


----------



## XeroAura (Aug 21, 2011)

Amazon as well. 16gb for $99 plus about $5-6 shipping. Live in southern California area.


----------



## NYLUVBUG (Jun 27, 2011)

jovo55 said:


> I work at Office Depot. We got a memo saying more Touchpad inventory will begin arriving at stores on Monday. Now that doesn't mean every store will get them on Monday, but I would check your local store sometime in the am before noon. Most stores receive their trucks before noon. You might get lucky.


Sounds legit. I just called the Office depot by me and was told that they were receiving some either tuesday or wednesday. I'd probably do myself a favor and hit them up tomorrow morning.


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

just got one from this link.....i paid 10 buks for one day ship but ohh well.....one time thing i guess
http://www.amazon.com/HP-FB356UT-QU...ref=sr_1_5?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1313969833&sr=1-5


----------



## dapbmonkey4u (Jul 15, 2011)

I am happy to hear that more touchpads are becoming available online. Thanks to everyone keeping us updated on new sites offering deals.


----------



## memphisboi55 (Aug 22, 2011)

Macmall for me.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

you paid 495? that is the price at that link


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

OK I have to ask. What does not buying accessories have to do with an android port?


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

ohh damn....typed it wrong.....nah i paid 149 for the 32gb of course......but i paid 19 buks for 1 day shipping.....i just checked that link and i think there outta stock....but it seems as if alot of peolpe are keeping there eye on Amazon, cause 2 of my buddys just found a seller out of no where with the discounted price.....so i would keep an eye on that


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

I stayed up friday night til 2am hoping I could order one online so I went to bed woke up went to the dealership where I work called walmart and staples (I'm in a small town in east TN best buys are 40 min away) staples and walmart had no clue about the sales then I saw walmart dropped prices online I called walmart back spoke with a manager she informed me they had 2 left and were on sale she said she couldnt hold it so I rushed there in 5min they had sold them b4 I got there, I called 2 walmarts in another town 30 min away they were out then called another one 40min away they had 1 left the lady there held it for my fiancee and she went and got it for me, the staples in town were originally going to price match but district manager told the manager there they were planning on getting credit back from HP, but 2hrs after my fiancee had gotten it the staples lady called and said they would match, 2 buddies from work jumped on them last 2 they had, now I'm trying 2 find one for my lil bro for college


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

so are u using it right now?....hows webOS?....im really curious about the use of this thing in the meantime before (hopefully) we can get andro on it


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

dapbmonkey4u said:


> Thanks, just ordered mine.
> Went to BB and they were out. Same as all brick and mortar stores in my area.
> 
> here is a humorous story. So all day yesterday I called around and walked into places, but did not go to VB because of their stance. So later last night I see BB has changed stance and will sell. Call BB and they are available. Called the wife who was off work at 8:30, BB closes at 9. She gets there, calls me several times verifying model and price, then BB employee has her call me again to make sure I understand they are discontinued and I cannot return it. Calls again to see if I want case or screen protector, making me aware that once they are gone they are gone all over. Fine whatever, no. she gets in line and is checking out. I get a call back saying she is sorry. She forgot her credit card, debit card, and check book. I was like WTF she never is with out money, drivers license maybe but finances never. I was just not meant to order one yesterday...new I will wait to see if this amazon order went through.


When is the divorce lol


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

jbrock98 said:


> I stayed up friday night til 2am hoping I could order one online so I went to bed woke up went to the dealership where I work called walmart and staples (I'm in a small town in east TN best buys are 40 min away) staples and walmart had no clue about the sales then I saw walmart dropped prices online I called walmart back spoke with a manager she informed me they had 2 left and were on sale she said she couldnt hold it so I rushed there in 5min they had sold them b4 I got there, I called 2 walmarts in another town 30 min away they were out then called another one 40min away they had 1 left the lady there held it for my fiancee and she went and got it for me, the staples in town were originally going to price match but district manager told the manager there they were planning on getting credit back from HP, but 2hrs after my fiancee had gotten it the staples lady called and said they would match, 2 buddies from work jumped on them last 2 they had, now I'm trying 2 find one for my lil bro for college


The amazon link someone posted a few pages back worked for me. It the link for amazon and the seller is goSale.


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

that link is saying full price for me


----------



## dapbmonkey4u (Jul 15, 2011)

"piiman said:


> When is the divorce lol


I know! Seriously I could not talk to her when she got home and she didn't push the subject. Lol damn geeks.


----------



## nb2385 (Aug 22, 2011)

showing full price for me too.


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

yep they are all sold out at the good price. I managed to get one earlier. here is another link

16GB - http://www.costcentral.com/proddetail/HP_TouchPad_Tablet/FB454UTABA/11394713/

32GB - http://www.costcentral.com/proddetail/HP_TouchPad_Tablet/FB356UTABA/11394712/


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

jbrock98 said:


> that link is saying full price for me


this link has a 16gb for $179.99....yeah they linky i gave ya, there all gone LOL....cam that was fast...imma try and see what i can dig up for ya....but if yur willing to shout out a few extra buks for the 16gb...then i'd say go for it.....just scroll down a few and you'll see 179 plus 7 buks shipping i think:scared:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...&ie=UTF8&qid=1313973214&sr=1-54&condition=new


----------



## dapbmonkey4u (Jul 15, 2011)

"nb2385 said:


> showing full price for me too.


Looks like the seller ran out, looks like amazon had the next cheapest styler listed.

How many people will end up buying at the wrong price and will need to battle to return, plus restocking fee or get the difference refunded?

I can't get that cost central site to load


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

the links I just gave work but the website is slow at first just give it time to load

@jbrock98 where u from in TN? I am from Cookeville but Live in NorCal now.

Just give it a sec. I was just on there it takes a few to load. it just loaded for me.


----------



## fyrfyter (Aug 22, 2011)

jkurl said:


> yep they are all sold out at the good price. I managed to get one earlier. here is another link
> 
> 16GB - http://www.costcentral.com/proddetail/HP_TouchPad_Tablet/FB454UTABA/11394713/
> 
> 32GB - http://www.costcentral.com/proddetail/HP_TouchPad_Tablet/FB356UTABA/11394712/


These links are still good. Just ordered 1 from here. Easy, other than slow website taking few minutes to load.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

Got two from OnSale on amazon.com. One for me and one for my girl. Hoping to have android on it soon ish. 

TapaTalk on my DX


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

fyrfyter said:


> These links are still good. Just ordered 1 from here. Easy, other than slow website taking few minutes to load.


no my browser wont open them, IE says cant display webpage and firefox just keeps loading now


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

try using chrome browser


----------



## duizda1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Got mine at micro center in Cali after trying fry's. 16g woot!

does anyone know what the slot on the side is for? I cant figure out if its for an SD or what and I dont want to stick random stuff in lol


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

nb2385 said:


> showing full price for me too.


Its a different seller now. My order says it getting ready to ship.


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

that is the charging port, but feel free to try and stick PB&J sandwiches in it


----------



## nb2385 (Aug 22, 2011)

Finally got through to costcentral for a 16gb. Now just waiting for the confimation.  Thanks for the links, I thought I'd never stop seeing out of stock


----------



## duizda1 (Aug 22, 2011)

charging port? A little tray pops out when I press it.


----------



## foglock (Jun 15, 2011)

It was designed for a sim card we may never see now


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

well that is different because that is not showed on HP website. I wonder if it has a radio in it for 3G ready to go.


----------



## Blakeman (Aug 22, 2011)

I bought 40 HP Touchpads. I have 5 16 gigs and the rest are 32 gig units. I live in Seattle WA. 
I'm selling them for a bit of a profit but not too much. You can email if you want to know more.

Edit: I bought these on the 21st of Aug and expect delivery by the 27th of the same month. You can 
contact me through this wiki or you can follow me on Twitter and message me there.

A lot of people are offering trades. I'm definitely interested in trades for smart phones. And of course I'm selling for cash.


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

to bad you didn't post earlier. I am in Seattle now I would have bought on from you.


----------



## slobra232 (Aug 22, 2011)

picked on up on a lunch break while working for best buy. First dibbs ftw


----------



## ishould (Aug 22, 2011)

Leviosa said:


> I woke up at %^&*#$ 8:00AM and got in line, at BestBuy, at 9:00Am, only to be informed that they were not going to be selling them. Later on that day, while looking for a new Lappy for university, I saw people walking around with Touchpads. So I asked around, and found out that Best Buy had, in fact, decided to sell them after all. So I found a guy with a crate of them, followed him around the store, and he personally gave me a 32GB version for only 99$.


nice.


----------



## rayfin (Aug 14, 2011)

My story:

http://goo.gl/7EJWT from this morning (G+ post)
http://goo.gl/WtfEU from this evening (G+ post)


----------



## dgman90 (Aug 22, 2011)

I happened to work for a major retailer in canada and the second I heard about this saturday I was on my inventory system from my bed and I was then on my way to the store closest with the most inventory. I waited in line with two ppl in front of me. I scored one 32gb model just because of the price. I am really looking forward to the android port now that I found out about it. Webos is ok, but I would jump at the app catalouge of android!!


----------



## thewahlrus (Jun 17, 2011)

I tried buying 2 (32gb) from the HP small business site. It timed out on the order processing screen, and I never got a confirmation email. However there is a hold for the amount on my visa card so I'm not sure if I'm getting them or not. I heard don't expect them from HP, but I'm not sure. I also bought two from a seller onsale on amazon, a few minutes apart. One says "shipping soon" and one says "not yet shipped" so I don't know if I'm getting both or not. Money hasn't been taken from account. So I'm expecting two but may get anywhere from zero to four! Any excess to ebay.


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

Picked up a link to a working Amazon seller from a shady Chinese website. Link was good, and hopefully, it'll arrive in one piece. Please be safe...


----------



## JadedViking (Aug 22, 2011)

i got 2 today at hhgregg. one was a floor demo model they just put out last week thats perfect, got it for $35! (16 gig) and then I bought another brand new 16 giger for $99. Wow what a deal!!!


----------



## thewahlrus (Jun 17, 2011)

at 2211 08/21 central time here are some

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/pscmisc/vac/us/en/sm/notebooks/WF25a/TouchPad_models.html


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

I got a 16gb on that cost central link, it took 40min constantly refreshing, the 16gb finally went thru to checkout & it said they had 7,000 in stock got my confirmation email 1-7 days, got a 32 & 16gb now

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## allnallwall (Aug 22, 2011)

I got 2 16gb at www.costcentral.com probably going to flip one on ebay.


----------



## spacemanps (Aug 22, 2011)

32 gig from office depot (Sat morning at 4am EST)


----------



## RaggaJack (Aug 22, 2011)

Costcentral Price is still saying the regular price, does it update in cart?


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

RaggaJack said:


> Costcentral Price is still saying the regular price, does it update in cart?


On mine it had the discounted price shown b4 cart maybe they are trying to be shifty on a few people & get a few bought at full retail
Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## n2imagination (Jun 21, 2011)

I am concerned now that the ones on Amazon and others are bogus and not Hewlett Packard at all. This is the link to the model number listed on the Amazon re-sellers site. 
http://www.hotdealspr.com/hp-fb356ut-smart-buy-touch-pad/
A bit of a different part number also. And no where does it actually say Hewlett Packard, just HP.
FB356UT#ABA (this is a "smart buy" part number) 
FB359UA#ABA (non "smart buy" part number)
I hope we weren't ripped in the feeding frenzy.:sad3:


----------



## PalmerCurling (Jun 13, 2011)

n2imagination said:


> I am concerned now that the ones on Amazon and others are bogus and not Hewlett Packard at all. This is the link to the model number listed on the Amazon re-sellers site.
> http://www.hotdealspr.com/hp-fb356ut-smart-buy-touch-pad/
> A bit of a different part number also. And no where does it actually say Hewlett Packard, just HP.
> FB356UT#ABA (this is a "smart buy" part number)
> ...


Crap I hope you're right.... that would royally suck if that's not an actual touchpad....

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think we're good, if you bought one from onsale, they are affiliated with mac mall, which is a good company.


----------



## PalmerCurling (Jun 13, 2011)

bridaddy69 said:


> I think we're good, if you bought one from onsale, they are affiliated with mac mall, which is a good company.


Good... that makes me feel better!

On a side note, good seeing another Linux Mint user!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

spacemanps said:


> 32 gig from office depot (Sat morning at 4am EST)


Was yours backordered? mine was


----------



## Vecroge (Aug 22, 2011)

http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/HP-...2GHz-Black/e/886111788637?itm=3&usri=touchpad

GOGOGO Fast!!!


----------



## dapbmonkey4u (Jul 15, 2011)

Barnes and noble have touchpads for 101 and some change here is the search http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/touchpad

I checked and they are still available. The 32 ones are listed at regular price, I don't know if they will drop.

Beat me bro


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

bridaddy69 said:


> I think we're good, if you bought one from onsale, they are affiliated with mac mall, which is a good company.


My husband and I ordered OnSale ones today too and those model numbers do correspond to HP's own - they have 2 model numbers. The "SmartBuy" or whatever seems to have been the business-y one they would sell to companies in bunches, from what I understand. Either way, same internals, same TouchPad 

Anywho, you can Google the SmartBuy model number and go to the HP official website link and see that it's a legit model number at least.

Thanks for the additional seller information as well, I figured they were pretty legit considering they had a 4.8 star rating after about 14,000 ratings 

Here's hoping all of our orders work out!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MattXB (Aug 22, 2011)

just happened to be the 1st one in line at HH Gregg in town. Had already checked 4 other places that morning and they were all sold out. They had 3 left and had a guy offering everyone that got 1 $150 for them. Really hoping that android can be ported and if not I still love the web os interface. Will be donating very soon to the development team.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> My husband and I ordered OnSale ones today too and those model numbers do correspond to HP's own - they have 2 model numbers. The "SmartBuy" or whatever seems to have been the business-y one they would sell to companies in bunches, from what I understand. Either way, same internals, same TouchPad
> 
> Anywho, you can Google the SmartBuy model number and go to the HP official website link and see that it's a legit model number at least.
> 
> ...


Ordered the exact same one from OnSale this morning. It's still showing "Shipping Soon" on Amazon but $105.79 was just deducted from my account. Pending a cancellation e-mail, should receive mine by Friday... I hope XD

Sent from my Gingerbread Speedy 4G


----------



## AndroidAddict (Jun 8, 2011)

If anyone is still looking I just ordered another one from barnes & noble. Told my mother that I got one at best buy this morning, but they were sold out when she tried. I spent all day looking for one for her.

Check out BN.com


----------



## SliestDragon (Aug 22, 2011)

Just ordered 2 from Barnes&Noble.


----------



## jetthead (Aug 22, 2011)

crump84 said:


> Ordered the exact same one from OnSale this morning. It's still showing "Shipping Soon" on Amazon but $105.79 was just deducted from my account. Pending a cancellation e-mail, should receive mine by Friday... I hope XD
> 
> Sent from my Gingerbread Speedy 4G


I also ordered one from _onSale_ at around 5pm est and my cc was charged soon after followed by a *Shipping Soon* status. A few minutes ago that changed to: *Delivery Estimate: August 25, 2011 - August 30, 2011*.


----------



## Biden71 (Aug 22, 2011)

I got one from ONSALE and B&N ...Do you think ONSALE product would be good one.....


----------



## User Name (Aug 22, 2011)

The night the price drop was announced in Canada, I knew people would be hitting up the stores here in the US early in the morning. After contemplating on whether to get one or not for about 4 hours, I decided I wanted one. Called all the walmarts at like 3 in the morning; one place had some in stock. Reserved 3, drove up there with my bro at 5 in the morning and when we got there we got 3 32Gb. Lady rang it up, was 499 each. Went back and forth about the price change. We end up calling a number on some walmart receipt we found online from someone who bought it with the price change. We let the guy talk to another guy working there, he updated the price and after two hours we finally got them. End up getting four 32GB Touchpads instead of 3. Cost about 650$.


----------



## murd0ck (Jul 4, 2011)

I had to work all day and didnt get a chance to get to any stores. I called a few but they were all out. I looked and looked online and somesites claimed they had them but they were soooooo slow I never got through... In the end I got a couple of them from Barnes&Knobles online. It was a bit more.. $101.95 but still a great new toy for me and if I don't like it, the kids will LOVE it..

Murd0ck


----------



## gsolis31 (Aug 22, 2011)

Got one from BN.com, very on a whim but I could not resist especially after hearing this news about touchdroid.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

got my 16 gb on amazon at about 5:30 CST. Accidently sent it to my old address though....so hope i can get that fixed.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

crump84 said:


> Ordered the exact same one from OnSale this morning. It's still showing "Shipping Soon" on Amazon but $105.79 was just deducted from my account. Pending a cancellation e-mail, should receive mine by Friday... I hope XD
> 
> Sent from my Gingerbread Speedy 4G


well it is Sunday after all and many times you don't see movement until a business day. They have charged my card so It looks good. I have one from BB and this one coming so I'm think I'm covered


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> got my 16 gb on amazon at about 5:30 CST. Accidently sent it to my old address though....so hope i can get that fixed.


opps! good luck


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

I was lucky enough to be looking at Google news at work at 1:45pm and saw that Harvey Norman were going to sell their stocks starting at 2:00pm. I rang up and bought one over the phone with credit card and had it picked up in the afternoon. The downside... It's a fathers day gift - I can't open it until Sunday


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2011)

i tired bb. saples. walmart. radio shack. i even called everyone of those in the state then found a staples 5 min away first come first served sunday morning. they had 5 so i was in line saturday night when they closed at 9. first person in line 13 hours later got a 32


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

Barnes and Noble has 16GB available for $100, but the 32GB is listed at $500+


----------



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

Bought 2 from Staples for $49.99
Bought 2 from microcenter for $99.99
Bought 2 from walmart for $99.99 
Bought one from Amazon last night.

Out of 7 2 are spoken for the rest are sold

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

"routzong said:


> Barnes and Noble has 16GB available for $100, but the 32GB is listed at $500+


Wait for the price drop. Newegg will drop soon as well

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

Purchased a skinomi.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SteveGoble (Aug 22, 2011)

Haven't seen a lot of replies concerning the accessories. You have to get the Touchstone charger. I have this just sitting on my kitchen counter and my wife gets to use it just like a digital photo frame. The Facebook integration is awesome and she is able to see all of her FB photos right on the slide show. $150 bucks for the 32GB version? Can't be beat. Ordered 8 of the 16GB from B&N this A.M for Christmas gifts.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

SteveGoble said:


> Haven't seen a lot of replies concerning the accessories. You have to get the Touchstone charger. I have this just sitting on my kitchen counter and my wife gets to use it just like a digital photo frame. The Facebook integration is awesome and she is able to see all of her FB photos right on the slide show. $150 bucks for the 32GB version? Can't be beat. Ordered 8 of the 16GB from B&N this A.M for Christmas gifts.


I see some people saying it isn't worth it even for 99.99 but think of it this way. If you found a digital picture frame for 100.00 that could also browse the web and check your email, and more, they would be all over it. Most frames that size ,that only displays pictures, are more than 100.00 bucks. I don't know how anyone could not think this isn't a good deal.


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

I even thought about giving one to my son for the $100 price tag depending on what I can find for educational games (he is only 5).

I was just able to get an order in through CDW as well even though the website was crashing constantly. Hoping at least one of my orders does not get canceled, OnSale or CDW.

If for some insane reason they both go through I will have two that I am willing to sell for whatever my cost was.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Has anyone gotten any shipping conformations yet? I'm starting to worry. lol they better get it in the mail if its going to be here tomorrow.


----------



## rockwoodsfinest (Aug 22, 2011)

I ordered through HP last night and have not received a confirmation yet. I talked with them and they say its just cuz of the sheer volume of orders...


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

i'm watching the websites today i'm going to try and order 5 or so and will sell them to anyone for same price + shipping, i have a 32gb in hand and i know ppl out there trying and still hasnt gotten one so if i find some and get them ordered i'll let ya'll know, not trying to profit from it just trying to help out


----------



## DroidAddict (Jun 10, 2011)

I just bought mine from B&N for $105 for a 16gig. No 32's left

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't believe a lot of retailers haven't dropped the price yet. Unless they just aren't doing it online. I hear pcmall has a bunch but you have to call to get one.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Still sitting at shipping soon from Onsale... Read on the sickdeals wiki that if you ordered from them yesterday your chances are 50/50. Fingers crossed!

Sent from my Gingerbread Speedy 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Dingosaurus (Aug 22, 2011)

Blakeman said:


> I bought 40 HP Touchpads. I have 5 16 gigs and the rest are 32 gig units. I live in Seattle WA.
> I'm selling them for a bit of a profit but not too much. You can email if you want to know more.


How much of a profit are you looking to turn on them? I'm interested in a 32gb unit, and knowing I could get one is tempting, but if the price is too high, I might have to keep checking the forums.

(Also in the Seattle metro area, so wouldn't have to ship)


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

crump84 said:


> Still sitting at shipping soon from Onsale... Read on the sickdeals wiki that if you ordered from them yesterday your chances are 50/50. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Sent from my Gingerbread Speedy 4G using Tapatalk


I ordered a 16gb & a 32gb from onsale within ~20mins or so of it going on sale. Really hoping I get one.


----------



## Pucuck (Jul 21, 2011)

Bought mine this morning through Barnes & Noble's site. Friend of mine bought himself 2through the same site. One for him and the other for his brother. Order status says that it should ship 8-24.


----------



## jacknifetoaswan (Jul 25, 2011)

I left my house at 8:42 on Saturday morning, and walked into Office Depot at 9:02. They had five TouchPads in stock. All five were being held by people waiting in line to check out. On my way to the store, I almost spun my Mustang into a ditch when I hit a bit of water, turning hard in second gear. Crap.

I drove from the Office Depot to the Best Buy, which didn't open until 10, and was sitting outside, when I thought to check out the Staples across the street. I figured that if I drove over and they didn't have it, I could make it back in time for opening. When I got there, I found an associate and was directed to their 'Tech Solutions' desk. There was another guy asking if they had them, and they happened to have three of the 32 GB versions in stock. I grabbed one, the other guy grabbed two. We had to have the manager enter the price manually into the register, since the overnight price updates didn't have the updated prices yet.

JR


----------



## mwest (Aug 2, 2011)

Right here and they may still have some available

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=000580980

Internet Explorer seems to load better than chrome


----------



## rkstarnerd (Aug 21, 2011)

Ordered a 32GB on Sunday morning from Bestbuy website, and finally got a shipped confirmation and tracking number. Super excited! Was worried the order would be canceled.

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dapbmonkey4u (Jul 15, 2011)

"mwest said:


> Right here and they may still have some available
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=000580980
> 
> Internet Explorer seems to load better than chrome


Nope selling for 999.00 says only available in store.


----------



## benmarvin (Jul 26, 2011)

Just ordered a 16GB and 32Gb from CDW at the $99 and $149 price points. Just after I put them in the cart, they switched the TouchPads to order-by phone only, but it still let me check out. Hope they don't cancel my order later. Not sure how many/if they still have them in stock but it's worth a shot if you're still looking for one.


----------



## phobos512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I tried to get one at Wal-mart at the opening of the electronics section but the 2 they had were sold the night before for in-store pickup. I ended up getting mine at Staples in person on Saturday morning as soon as they opened at 0900. There were three of us in line for about an hour prior to open in our little town; at open this jerk just walks in front of all of us that had been waiting, and buys 2 out of the four devices they had in stock. The third guy in line didn't even get one. Hopefully karma will help them both out.


----------



## Thed (Aug 22, 2011)

benmarvin said:


> Just ordered a 16GB and 32Gb from CDW at the $99 and $149 price points. Just after I put them in the cart, they switched the TouchPads to order-by phone only, but it still let me check out. Hope they don't cancel my order later. Not sure how many/if they still have them in stock but it's worth a shot if you're still looking for one.


Are you looking to sell one? I'll buy the 16 gig off of you for $130+shipping.

Same for the rest of the posters here.

Compensation through PayPal.


----------



## tostrander (Jun 12, 2011)

I got mine from best buy lucked out my wife was working when they decided to sale like hot cakes so she got me one


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Ordered yesterday via on sale through Amazon. Card was charged and order status says will ship soon.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

sensatti said:


> Ordered yesterday via on sale through Amazon. Card was charged and order status says will ship soon.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Same here as well. Waiting to find out for sure if it is going to go through or if it is going to get canceled. Also have on in with CDW but sounds like they are canceling a lot of their orders.

Just a waiting game now until HP restocks.


----------



## coynage (Aug 22, 2011)

got one this morning on CDW.com - or so they say; i have an invoice but can't track my order yet

also i started this android on touchpad group on facebook if anyone's interested, https://www.facebook.com/groups/270775349599302/


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

Got 2 of them. One from Best Buy which just shipped and one from HP that I've got a confirmation email on but not shipped yet.


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

I ordered mine from the HP small business website on Saturday night. I received the order confirmation last night, still waiting on the shipping info. I spent the extra $10 to get it overnighted via fed-ex..we'll see if that happens or not.


----------



## coolairg1 (Aug 22, 2011)

I ordered from B&N last night, they just sent me an email to cancel it. I called CDW, they are out of stocks. I check Sams, also out of stocks.

Anyone knows anywhere else I could order one???


----------



## Techjunky (Aug 22, 2011)

I was walking through the mall on Saturday killing time. Walked into RS. There were three people trying to buy the last one in stock. I had not even thought anyone would be selling them at a discount. At the time RS still had them priced at full boat. I went ahead and ordered one. RS today dropped the price so I went back and got my price adjusted. Don't have one in hand but hope it ships in a few days.

Sent from my iPad.


----------



## gigabytex (Jun 28, 2011)

'm from Puerto Rico and you may know that we were hit by a storm, this morning I went to a local Sam's club under the rain at 6am but it was closed, I came back at 9am and it was just opened and I was able to grab 2 32GB, ALL under a storm with wind and lots of rain. Worth It


----------



## mwest (Aug 2, 2011)

"dapbmonkey4u said:


> Nope selling for 999.00 says only available in store.


yup I was monitoring it all day finally saw the price drop to $99 but it said available in store kept refreshing then it eventually it was available to purchase online.

for the $99 price, shortly later they changed it to $999 then back to the original price as in store only.

I posted my receipt from google checkout in the other thread.

And I just got my tracking #!

Sent from my I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mattseg (Aug 22, 2011)

I was on hold with walmart & office depot... walmart finally got someone from electronics on the line, and he confirmed. I was there 20 minutes later, around 2:30am, and picked up the 1 16 they had, and one of the 5 32gig units.


----------



## drburke (Aug 23, 2011)

Ordered 2 16s from HP's Academic store using my student privileges late Friday night. My party (3 of us) ran around the Metro-Atlanta area looking for any Best Buy that had them in stock Sunday morning. Luckily the Perimeter location had about a dozen of each units on hand, and assigned each person in line a unit (one per household). Nabbed up a 16. Went into Perimeter to a Radioshack to wait for them to open. While sitting, I managed to steal the last 16 on Amazon for $99, and got both HP orders confirmed at the same time.

As for accessories, I haven't touched anything and quite honestly, I don't plan to.


----------



## duizda1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Has anyone gotten any case-stands for their TPs yet? Not many options out there and the official HP case looks a little janky (especially for 30 bucks on Amazon).


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

I woke up at 3:30 A.M. and checked slickdeals. The second I saw walmart's discount went live online I drove my ass down there with my girlfriend and we bought 5 32's then drove to another walmart and bought 3 16's for ourselves and our families. The people there had no idea what I was talking about, and being that it was 4 a.m. or so were a little cranky. I finally got a manager at both stores to manually mark down the price.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

damn no conformations emails yet but no cancellations either. fingers crossed


----------



## thestuff (Aug 23, 2011)

I ordered from HP yesterday but still haven't gotten a confirmation or a have a charge appear on my card. Should I be worried that it didn't go through? I'm wondering what experience you guys have since HP may just be backlogged.


----------



## Kushan (Aug 23, 2011)

UK here.
I heard Dixons/curries/pc world would be selling the Touchpad at £89 from 6PM last night, right when I get in from work but I was too late. I read an article on Neowin this morning and apparently Amazon did it from Midnight from about an hour, but I missed out there as well.
Then someone in the comments mentioned that they got theirs from a Staples store this morning, so I checked the site and they were still at the £350+ price. I added one to the basket and left the tab there.

I clicked "update basket" every now and then and suddenly the price dropped to like £74 before VAT! I must have just did it as word spread, because their site went incredibly slow from then on. Cue 4 tabs open, all trying to get to the checkout. Eventually got there, got to card payment screen and it failed due to a technical error. Tried again, failed. By this point, the site was even slower, I had to go back to the checkout screen and proceed AGAIN. Once more, card payment screen, once more I submitted except this time I got this screen -

View attachment 1959


Oh, did I mention that I found a £15 off coupon while waiting for the site? Somehow I managed to apply that, too!
I've yet to receive a single email from Staples, but I'm hoping that's because their servers are overloaded and hat it goes through all the same! *fingers crossed*


----------



## bitz (Aug 23, 2011)

I got mine from best buy on Sunday, waited for about an hour in line. Almost didn't go, everyone at the previous stores I went to said they (bestbuy) already sent them back, tried staples, b&n, radioshack. Gave up, had breakfast and strolled into best buy at the insistence of my wife.

waiting in line I found many of the people happened to be in there, saw the line and got in it only knowing something was being sold cheap. The one guy thought the 16 and 32 was referring to screen size, another wasn't sure what a tablet was at all, another thought it would be good for his 6 year old.

I picked up a case from amazon (and a few more from Verizon for the iPad because they were dirt cheap) got the HP keyboard from staples with ink rewards and a 20% off coupon, and the touchstone charger online with the rest of my ink rewards and a $25 off coupon, spent $180 on the tablet and accessories, still thinking of getting a standard Bluetooth keyboard for ubuntu or whatever else ends up coming to this thing.


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

drburke said:


> Ordered 2 16s from HP's Academic store using my student privileges late Friday night. My party (3 of us) ran around the Metro-Atlanta area looking for any Best Buy that had them in stock Sunday morning. Luckily the Perimeter location had about a dozen of each units on hand, and assigned each person in line a unit (one per household). Nabbed up a 16. Went into Perimeter to a Radioshack to wait for them to open. While sitting, I managed to steal the last 16 on Amazon for $99, and got both HP orders confirmed at the same time.
> 
> As for accessories, I haven't touched anything and quite honestly, I don't plan to.


 Perimeter turned me and 3 others away at 9:35AM on Saturday morning claiming they had returned them to HP. I knew it was BS, but what can you do. Looks like you guys got our tablets!

No biggie though. I had already snagged 2 from Walmart at 6AM.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

My order is still pending on amazon via OnSale. I haven't seen it canceled yet but I'm starting to get a little nervous...... I guess I will just hope that it actually ships today since all my eggs are in that basket right now.


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Flying_Hellfish said:


> My order is still pending on amazon via OnSale. I haven't seen it canceled yet but I'm starting to get a little nervous...... I guess I will just hope that it actually ships today since all my eggs are in that basket right now.


Yeah same here man....I paid 20 buks for shipping too....it seems no ones else shipped yet from Onsale.....let's hope today

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

reverepats said:


> Yeah same here man....I paid 20 buks for shipping too....it seems no ones else shipped yet from Onsale.....let's hope today
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


Did you pay with a CC? Does the payment still show pending? That's what makes me extra concerned is that OnSale didn't do a final charge to my CC, just the initial to hold the funds.


----------



## bassmanb (Aug 23, 2011)

reverepats said:


> Yeah same here man....I paid 20 buks for shipping too....it seems no ones else shipped yet from Onsale.....let's hope today
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


Same here with Onsale!!! I ordered two day shipping on Sunday - This is Tuesday - still no shipping confirm. If they don't ship all three of us need to rip em up on Amazon reviews. I'll bet they say something like. "we had a computer stock problem". This is 2011 - not 1996 - Computerized shipping is the best its ever been. I'll bet they moved them to someone else and got 200 bucks or more for them.


----------



## son (Aug 23, 2011)

Directly from HP Germany. Webshop worked 25 minutes this morning until everything was sold out. I had a 32 and a 16GB in the basket... until I finished my registration only the 32 was available. Shipped today (really fast) - will arrive tomorrow, would prefer to take it directly... I'm 3 miles away from the HP shipping center  Hopefully the Android port will succeed otherwise I'll sell the tablet.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

"Flying_Hellfish said:


> Did you pay with a CC? Does the payment still show pending? That's what makes me extra concerned is that OnSale didn't do a final charge to my CC, just the initial to hold the funds.


Yea, I'm in this situation as well. I ordered mine at 4pm sunday from Amazon through onSale. Still says shipping soon. Estimate if shipping date was yesterday and today.


----------



## TheManOTheHour (Aug 23, 2011)

I tried all the local stores the morning they went on sale, no dice.

Then I tried to order one from the HP Small Business website but it appeared to fail on the last page (I got the out of memory error, then couldn't seem to reload my shopping cart). The next day I ordered one from BN.com (like a lot of other people here it seems) and got a confirmation e-mail from them and everything.

So I go to check my bank balance to see if I got charged by B&N and what do I find? A charge from HP for the tablet I was trying to order the other day. A few hours later I got a confirmation e-mail from HP, and shortly after that I got another e-mail from HP assuring me that my order had been received and I should get a confirmation e-mail shortly, if I hadn't already. A couple hours after _that_ I got an e-mail from B&N saying my order was cancelled because they are out of stock.

It's been a roller coaster, but I'm feeling pretty confident that my HP order will go through after receiving those two e-mails from them.


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Flying_Hellfish said:


> Did you pay with a CC? Does the payment still show pending? That's what makes me extra concerned is that OnSale didn't do a final charge to my CC, just the initial to hold the funds.


Yeah I used my debit card.....the money is still pending but being held from my account.....I sent Onsale a email yesterday.....no word back yet....I was cool about 
It tho.....if they don't email ne today I'm calling amazon.....

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

reverepats said:


> Yeah I used my debit card.....the money is still pending but being held from my account.....I sent Onsale a email yesterday.....no word back yet....I was cool about
> It tho.....if they don't email ne today I'm calling amazon.....
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


I was talking to Amazon about something unrelated and asked them about it and they said to give the seller 3 days to reply. Don't think Amazon will help much before then. Doesn't help that OnSale's phones are busy though.


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

I ordered mine through onsale as well Sunday. My account had been charged already.

I sent them a email yesterday and tried to call them as well. Hopefully they start responding soon.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

I called the HP small business sales # today regarding my order. Even though they sent out the order confirmation emails she said they probably won't ship for a week or 2 because they are so slammed.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Just got my BestBuy conformation1 WhooHooo Now just need goSale to conform or even cancel I only really needed one.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

I found one at the BB right behind my office. It is a 32GB model so if my 2 16GB models get canceled then I guess I will just have to live with this one and the GF won't get one. lol


----------



## FreeAgent (Aug 23, 2011)

Apparently every Best Buy has it on order in San Diego, and they're receiving random shipments (they get stuff every day, no idea what's in it). So, that's a thing.


----------



## arhea (Aug 23, 2011)

Picked 16 gb up at walmart 4am when the price finally went live. Had tried to get it price matched for a few hours prior but everyone thought it was a scam. when the price finally went live the kid that sold it to me was like "Whats wrong with this thing? Ill buy one when i clock off but its not gonna break is it?" well worth the effort. just for the record i thing Webos is far superior to any version of android ive used and would prefer an emulator or port of android apps.


----------



## sklisch (Aug 24, 2011)

I got 4 of them from my school's online bookstore. Now everyone in the family has one lol. As of 
01:29am on 8-24-11 amazon had some 32 gigabytes for $339.99. Keep you eyes on it and it might drop more. Also if you can find it for its full price, see if they will price match.


----------



## ssbaudi (Aug 24, 2011)

waited in line starting at 2am Sunday morning in front of best buy. When the manager found me on Monday morning, he said there was only one 32gb left. Since I was first in line I got it but the rest of the people in line were pissed


----------



## Sandiego (Aug 24, 2011)

BB ordered on Sunday morning . shipped yesterday/today(?). Arrive on Thursday


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I had my ordered fulfilled from Best Buy, and now just waiting to hear from Insight.com...


----------



## Bendu38 (Aug 24, 2011)

I've a 8Gb prototype given by a colleague.


----------



## sony (Aug 24, 2011)

I orderded it on Amazon (onSale)


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

arhea said:


> Picked 16 gb up at walmart 4am when the price finally went live. Had tried to get it price matched for a few hours prior but everyone thought it was a scam. when the price finally went live the kid that sold it to me was like "Whats wrong with this thing? Ill buy one when i clock off but its not gonna break is it?" well worth the effort. just for the record i thing Webos is far superior to any version of android ive used and would prefer an emulator or port of android apps.


Duel boot would be perfect


----------



## pwnst*r (Aug 24, 2011)

Bought 4 16GB Touchpads total on two different transactions via HP.com on Friday (2 per order). Paid $184.60 per order shipped and they'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Well just got my canceled notice from goSale/Amazon good thing BestBuy knows how to run a online order system


----------



## TownandCountry (Aug 24, 2011)

Does any one has list of Best buy store receiving HP Touch Pad shipment?


----------



## mammoth (Aug 24, 2011)

My girlfriend, my brother and I all bought ours from Argos yesterday at full price, in the hope that they'd refund the difference once the price went down. Thankfully today we all called up and they refunded us*, otherwise we would have just taken them back for a full refund.

*This is going to sound like I'm trying to get one up on others, but I swear it is true. Checking my bank balance shows that there is actually £429 pending to go back into my account, so it looks like they accidentally refunded the entire amount instead of the difference. Things like this absolutely NEVER happen to me, so obviously I'm really chuffed about it.

I've had the tab in my possession about an hour now and I'm really liking it. There is a bit of backlight bleed along the bottom when the screen is dark, but otherwise the screen is good and the OS is pretty fluid, though it's very different to what I'm used to (Android of course )


----------



## qwerty5oo (Aug 24, 2011)

Well fire sale hit the UK on Monday rumours abounded then 6pm online stores started to reduce the price to £89 and £115 and their website checkout facilities struggled to cope!!! bringing most of them to a grinding halt and 
they crashed!!! Physically there was none in High street stores for sale they were all pulled. Most online companys like pcworld, Currys, Bestbuys, Dabs etc sold out in minutes. I finally got mine at 8:01am this morning using the catalogue company Argos instead of buying online I used their Phone Hotline service and got a 32gb wohhoo!, then I called my mate to warn him they were a goer, and when he called them they had sold out!!
I`m looking forward to dual booting this tablet inthe future with Android. Best of luck to all you great developers outhere working hard on this project.
Iain, Scotland.


----------



## spencerelliott (Aug 24, 2011)

I ran over to the Staples across the street from me just as they opened, waited in line and luckily grabbed the last TouchPad (32GB) they had in stock.


----------



## Biden71 (Aug 22, 2011)

please show your anger at proper place.. write review on Amazon for poor service provided by OnSale ..ppl are already doing it join them,.....

http://www.amazon.com/9-7-Touchpad-...iewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

....Thank You...stop other scalpers from making cheap money.....


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

Onsale order was canceled here too. I did pick up a 32gig tab from a Best Buy though, early in the morning. Decent size crowd behind me waiting to snag the remaining 12 tablets.

If I find out any funds are missing as a result of onsale, out comes my anti-materiel rifle. Not kidding either.


----------



## s16ri (Aug 25, 2011)

Got mine for 239USD a couple of weeks before the huge price drop from here.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Biden71 said:


> please show your anger at proper place.. write review on Amazon for poor service provided by OnSale ..ppl are already doing it join them,.....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/9-7-Touchpad-...iewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending
> 
> ....Thank You...stop other scalpers from making cheap money.....


i posted my 2 cents lol


----------



## crimsonghost (Jun 10, 2011)

When CDW's website was down my boss called his rep and got 2. They are supposed to arrive tomorrow (thursday).


----------



## dapbmonkey4u (Jul 15, 2011)

Should be dropped off today. Onsale hadn't charged or sent email until yesterday evening. Out for delivery now. I am almost tempted to go home on lunch break and pick it up.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, I placed an order for two 16s through that magical HP SMB link on Tuesday. That got canceled yesterday. This morning at 2AM my order was recreated and I got a confirmation email; now I have a new order and an estimated arrival date!


----------



## Ruckzuck78 (Aug 24, 2011)

I just grabbed the last 16gig from my local mediamarket.


----------



## dhoshman (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I was with a buddy of mine buying a MacBook air Saturday evening and the sales associate came out and told another sales associate that they found two more touchpad underneath a washer while doing stock. I'm like you guys are sending them back to HP right and he's like no were selling them in the morning and there is going to be a line like blackfriday. So I get home go online to check best buy inventory and it actually shows that they didn't have any but another one had both 16gb and 32 gb. Waited in line with 3 friends at midnight until BB opened up at 10. We were the first four in line so we all got one, actually had a blast with all the cool peeps I met while in line it was about 42 of us and everyone got one. Also they were selling the touchstone on sale for $30 so picked a couple of those up to. This thing rocks.


----------



## searingflesh55 (Aug 22, 2011)

Went to Walmart on Saturday morning and bought it for $500, then went back 3 hours later and price matched it for $149.


----------

